# ROFL



## Heaven SenTT (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.extremefunnypictures.com/funnypic995.htm


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Very very funny :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Very smart dog :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Everyone knows cats are best

http://www.rivelazioni.com/cgi-bin/mm/video.pl?id=38


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Everyone knows cats are best
> 
> http://www.rivelazioni.com/cgi-bin/mm/video.pl?id=38


not the ones that crap in my garden :evil:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Everyone knows cats are best
> 
> http://www.rivelazioni.com/cgi-bin/mm/video.pl?id=38


Brilliant........ esp the ones where the cat jumps and crashes into the window, the cat that runs out into the path of a dog and jumps a mile and the cat that just starts laying into the dog for no reason :lol: :lol:


----------



## ashus (Jun 26, 2005)

the doggy one........nasty trick done by fishing line?


----------

